# Ключом к успеху была грамотность



## turkjey5

Привет,
В предложении, как "ключом к успеху была граматность," как вы знаете какой существительное (ключ или граматность) поставить в творительном падеже?

подобным образом:
В нашем доме немецкий был третьим языком.

Одной из наших главных проблем был транспорт. (с местоимением)

Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## Syline

Непонятен вопрос. В предложении "ключом к успеху была грам*о*тность" существительное "ключ" и так стоит в творительном падеже.


----------



## Maroseika

Подлежащее должно стоять в именительном, дополнение - в косвенном (в данном случае, в творительном). 
Тот, кто выполняет действие ("был") - подлежащее, субъект. То, на что направлено действие (кем он был), - дополнение.
Следовательно, вам надо решить, кто выполняет действие, то есть где субъект, а где объект.

Вася был его отцом.
Его отец был дураком.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Возможно имелось в виду можно ли построить эти предложения следующим образом:
Ключ к успеху был грамотностью.
В нашем доме третий язык был немецким.
Одна из наших главных проблем была транспортом.

Может грамматически так и можно перестроить, но в итоге эти предложения звучат хоть и понятно, но странно, неестественно, не по-русски.

Но вот предложения "Его отец был Васей" и "Его отцом был дурак" звучат нормально.


----------



## Maroseika

Пожалуй, более наглядным примером было бы:

Учитель был его отцом - The teacher was his father.
Его отец был учителем  - His father was a teacher.

Здесь полное соответствие между русскими и английскими подлежащими и дополнениями.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо всем!!



cheburashka Gena said:


> Возможно имелось в виду можно ли построить эти предложения следующим образом:
> Ключ к успеху был грамотностью.
> В нашем доме третий язык был немецким.
> Одна из наших главных проблем была транспортом.




Думаю, что я нашел соответствующее правило, которое описывает эти структуры:

подлежащее может быть выражено только формой именительного падежа; у сказуемого две основные падежные формы – именительный и творительный падежи. Если поставить в предложении связку быть в прошедшее время (был, была, было, были) или связку являться, то форма именительного падежа сказуемого изменится на форму творительного, а у подлежащего она останется прежней.


Ср.: Москва была столицей России; Москва является столицей России; Иван Иванович был хорошим человеком; Иван Иванович является хорошим человеком.


----------



## e2-e4 X

cheburashka Gena said:


> Возможно имелось в виду можно ли построить эти предложения следующим образом:
> Ключ к успеху был грамотностью.
> В нашем доме третий язык был немецким.
> Одна из наших главных проблем была транспортом.


По-моему, первая фраза звучит совсем непонятно, вторая фраза понятна и естественна, но меняет акценты по сравнению с исходной, третья фраза тоже понятна, но, во-первых, не вполне естественна, потому что не закончена и использует странную метафору, а во-вторых, противоположна по значению фразе, предложенной *turkjey5*. Смысл у неё совершенно метафизический, а именно: что проблема была транспортом, с помощью которого что-то куда-то переезжало; иными словами, из-за возникновения проблемы что-то куда-то двигалось, проблема была движителем вещей.


Maroseika said:


> Пожалуй, более наглядным примером было бы:
> 
> Учитель был его отцом - The teacher was his father.
> Его отец был учителем  - His father was a teacher.


Эти примеры контекстно-зависимы, английский язык часто использует инверсию в таких случаях. Например (вытащил из интернета): _Paul began to learn playing guitar, dedicating to it over six hours a day. The teacher was his father, the musician, band-leader, violinist and bass-payer Louis Simon_. «Учителем был его отец».

Чего я не вижу в копулярных фразах, так это действия. По-моему, чтобы правильно поставить падежи, нужно понять, какое в данном случае понятие оказывается более общим, а какое — менее общим. То есть: подобного рода фразы сообщают, что в данном положении менее общее понятие в чём-то уподобляется более общему, так сказать, наследует его свойства. Как, например, проблема может унаследовать свойства транспорта: транспорт двигает вещи, и мы говорим, что проблема тоже двигает вещи. Либо же транспорт может унаследовать свойства проблемы: проблема создаёт неприятности, и мы говорим, что транспорт тоже создаёт неприятности. Отец может быть назван учителем: он тоже учит музыке, как учителя учат. В другом случае учитель может оказаться заодно и отцом некого человека, потому что он и вырастил его, как, вообще говоря, делают отцы.

Слово, выражающее менее общее понятие, ставится в именительный падеж, а слово, указывающее на более общее понятие, — в творительный.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Чего я не вижу в копулярных фразах, так это действия. По-моему, чтобы правильно поставить падежи, нужно понять, какое в данном случае понятие оказывается более общим, а какое — менее общим. То есть: подобного рода фразы сообщают, что в данном положении менее общее понятие в чём-то уподобляется более общему, так сказать, наследует его свойства. Как, например, проблема может унаследовать свойства транспорта: транспорт двигает вещи, и мы говорим, что проблема тоже двигает вещи. Либо же транспорт может унаследовать свойства проблемы: проблема создаёт неприятности, и мы говорим, что транспорт тоже создаёт неприятности. Отец может быть назван учителем: он тоже учит музыке, как учителя учат. В другом случае учитель может оказаться заодно и отцом некого человека, потому что он и вырастил его, как, вообще говоря, делают отцы.
> 
> Слово, выражающее менее общее понятие, ставится в именительный падеж, а слово, указывающее на более общее понятие, — в творительный.



По-моему, все гораздо проще: производитель действия - подлежащее и стоит в именительном падеже. Определить производителя действия, как мне кажется, несравненно проще, чем анализировать, насколько то или иное понятие общее или частное.


----------



## turkjey5

e2-e4 X said:


> Как, например, проблема может унаследовать свойства транспорта: транспорт двигает вещи, и мы говорим, что проблема тоже двигает вещи. Либо же транспорт может унаследовать свойства проблемы: проблема создаёт неприятности, и мы говорим, что транспорт тоже создаёт неприятности. Отец может быть назван учителем: он тоже учит музыке, как учителя учат. В другом случае учитель может оказаться заодно и отцом некого человека, потому что он и вырастил его, как, вообще говоря, делают отцы.
> 
> Слово, выражающее менее общее понятие, ставится в именительный падеж, а слово, указывающее на более общее понятие, — в творительный.



Это зависит от контекста?


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Это зависит от контекста?



Позволю себе ответить: при наличии глагола контекст совершенно ни при чем, все определяется тем, кто производит действие. Тот, кто производит, стоит в именительном падеже. Все.

Во фразах тип "А был В" всегда очевидно, кто совершает действие "был".
В вашем первом примере совершенно очевидно, что действие совершает грамотность, а не ключ.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Виноват. В принципе, да, действие можно здесь увидеть: одна вещь, условно говоря, трудится, связывая свой труд с другими вещами (в данном случае, в количестве одной штуки). Мне это просто показалось необычным в отношении фраз с глаголом «был», и я не разглядел… Поэтому субъект действия в наличии, его можно определить как в русском, так и в английском языке (правда, в английском приходится привлекать контекст, по самой фразе определить нельзя), а вот прямого объекта действия нет, но, собственно, и не о нём речь.

С другой стороны, суть этого действия, как мне кажется, вот такая, как я попытался описать в своём предыдущем посте, и так можно различить роли, если не опираться чисто на интуицию.

Что касается контекста: я имел в виду контекст английских фраз. В английском языке (насколько мне известно) по фразе "A was B" механически неочевидно, что в русском языке должно оказаться в именительном языке, а что в творительном, нужно знать ещё реальный смысл фразы, который определяется по контексту; я подозреваю, именно этим и вызван исходный вопрос. Может быть, причина вопроса в том, что интуиция не всегда срабатывает достаточно надёжно.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> В английском языке (насколько мне известно) по фразе "A was B" механически неочевидно, что в русском языке должно оказаться в именительном языке, а что в творительном, нужно знать ещё реальный смысл фразы, который определяется по контексту


Например?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Пример: фраза "the teacher was his/her father", представленная вами. Я уже привёл пример, где она переводилась как «учителем был его отец». Обратных примеров меньше, но можно найти и такие, а именно: _Way back in the early 1980s my sister went on a high school trip to  Egypt. At one point a teacher with the group was offered a higher sum of  20 camels and a dozen goats for her. The Egyptian thought the teacher  was her father._ Здесь: «учитель был её отцом»


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Пример: фраза "the teacher was his/her father", представленная вами. Я уже привёл пример, где она переводилась как «учителем был его отец». Обратных примеров меньше, но можно найти и такие, а именно: _Way back in the early 1980s my sister went on a high school trip to  Egypt. At one point a teacher with the group was offered a higher sum of  20 camels and a dozen goats for her. The Egyptian thought the teacher  was her father._ Здесь: «учитель был её отцом»



При переводе иногда позволительны разные вольности, но грамматически производителем действия в "the teacher was his/her father" является teacher, и это нетрудно воспроизвести по-русски. Другое дело, что в некоторых случаях русское предложение может быть перефразировано с изменением подлежащего без особого ущерба для смысла, как в вашем примере. Но примеры топикстартера к их числу явно не относятся. Поэтому я и предложил универсальный способ - определить производителя действия.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Это не вольности, это жёсткое следование смыслу. В случае музыканта «производителем действия» был отец. Поставить туда фразу «учитель был его отцом» просто не получится.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Это не вольности, это жёсткое следование смыслу. В случае музыканта «производителем действия» был отец. Поставить туда фразу «учитель был его отцом» просто не получится.



Я уж забыл, о каком примере вы говорите. Ну да, там перевод однозначен, но и производитель действия очевиден: his father, как и в русском. Там же просто инверсия, и для англофона совершенно ясно, что является подлежащим.


----------



## Zhannetta

Мои варианты: ключом к успеху стала (была) грамотность or грамотность стала (была) ключом к успеху.


----------



## Garbuz

turkjey5 said:


> Привет,
> В предложении, как "ключом к успеху была граматность," как вы знаете какой существительное (ключ или граматность) поставить в творительном падеже?
> 
> подобным образом:
> В нашем доме немецкий был третьим языком.
> 
> Одной из наших главных проблем был транспорт. (с местоимением)
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо!!



Другими словами, почему "Ключем к успеху была грамотность" - правильно, а "Ключ к успеху был грамотностью" - неправильно?
 Потому что мы даем определение роли грамотности для достижения успеха, а не ключа к успеху для достижения грамотности. В каждом предложении есть характеризуемое и характеризующее. Чтобы предложение имело смысл, нужно правильно распределить эти роли. За подлежащим, как правило, закреплена роль характеризуемого, за предикатом - характеризующего.


----------

